
The Internet Bubble Is Real - J3L2404
http://www.pehub.com/88582/doerr-vs-wilson-the-internet-bubble-is-real-that’s-where-the-agreement-ends/
======
devmonk
I've heard that VCs and angels still don't have enough good startups to invest
in. I don't think they are over-invested.

